# Jumping on People



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Quick question. We are pretty happy with how Remmy is coming along with training. Obviously, she still has major PADD (Puppy ADD) outside in public. However, the thing we are really having trouble with is jumping on people. She doesn't really do it to us, just either new visitors to the house or when we are on walks. She pretty much puts her paws up on people if she is remotely within reach. We have been trying to keep her down but she just goes crazy with excitement. I mean I am so glad she loves EVERYONE but its embarrassing (especially with the snowing mess she leaves on people sometimes)!

Any tips would be greatly appreciated. She is about 5 1/2 months old, so I know she is still a puppy. I just haven't made any progress yet. 

Thanks ahead of time!!


----------



## annette (Jan 3, 2010)

I will be watching this with interest as Sam (4months) jumps on people.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

we have been through this and to a lesser extent still are. What we started to do was turning our back on Peanut as she jumped up and she just slid off because we were not greeting her face on. Tell your visitors to do the same and to ignore her till she id on all fours and calm.

Also you could, for a while, put her on a lead when peple come round and check her with the lead before she jumps with an OFF command and make her sit. Repetition is helping us but fortunaely we didn't need to use the lead method, turning our backs and ignoring her till compliant worked/is working !!

Hope this helps a little,

Graham


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Have you attended any formal obedience classes? I'm not talking PetSmart, Petco..but a facility solely dedicated to the training and behavior modification in dogs: with good reviews and in business for a decent amount of time.

I'm sure they would be more than happy to work on a method with you and with your pup. There are many ways to go about this, some are more intense than others, so it's recommended you probably work on this with a trainer.

That said, I wouldn't use the excuse that age is a reason to let this slide. S/he can be trained to stop jumping at a very young age, so try not to say "well he/she's only 5 months so it's OK." Behaviours are learned at a very young age.

I would start with a simple lead correction. The moment Remmy (or any other dog who's interested in learning this  ) shows intent to jump she gets a lead correction. The MOMENT she looks at you, give her a treat and praise her. This is the same way I teach to walk on a loose lead: the moment the lead clip becomes horizontal a correction is given, and praise/treat is recieved the moment they turn and make eye contact.

I hope that helps, and I encourage you to find a facility if you haven't already. If you have, ask someone there what they think will work for you and your dog. They will have better advice (most likely) than someone from an internet forum who can not see the behavior of your dog while it's happening, in the context it's happening in.


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

grahama said:


> Hi,
> 
> we have been through this and to a lesser extent still are. What we started to do was turning our back on Peanut as she jumped up and she just slid off because we were not greeting her face on. Tell your visitors to do the same and to ignore her till she id on all fours and calm.
> 
> ...


This is great advice, imo, for when you're in your home and having people over. However, the problem is also people out in public, which to me is a big no no. That's when the lead correction should come into play (again...in my opinion).


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Remmy is still pretty young, and Vizsla's are an "everybody" dog, they love people and attention. This doesn't excuse the behavior though.
When she jumps up on people put her right back down, and if you have to, step on her leash so that she can't jump up on people, and tell her no-no. with a soft pat on the rump or shoulders, eventually she'll get it. Praise her when she's good and stops jumping up each time you get a chance
Like I said, she's young and with consistent positive reinforcement she'll catch on. I've had many dogs jump on me, mine and others, and as long as the person was attempting to instill the correct behavior I could easily deal with it, we've all been there and will be again. It just takes time and maturity.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

We had to deal with the jumping up issue very early on as it was summer when merc came home and sharp claws on bare legs were not very nice.

The turning your back trick worked very well for us - he was trying to get attention and it didn't take very long for him to work out that if he wanted something he got it much quicker by sitting down than jumping up. When we were out in public I would try to get in before he jumped on people by saying something like "if you want a pat you have to sit first" so other people wouldn't automatically go to pat him as soon as he jumped on them which is what most people do. 

I also agree with vizslaanddobes - this is much easier problem to solve when they are little and a good puppy school or trainer is a great investment (at least it has been for me).

Good luck


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I have been doing a lot of these things for awhile. Obviously on walks she is always on her lead so I do use that. Gunr is right, these dogs are in love with everyone. She just gets so excited and totally ignores me in public around other people (and ignores the GREAT treats I have to entice her to sit.) I will just keep working and stay consistent. Its also hard because with all this snow we haven't seen many people out so its hard to train her (especially since she doesn't jump on us much!). 

I will keep working- thanks again!


----------

